# January Photo Contest



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

What a socko theme! I wonder how many similar items we will see. Looking forward to a bunch of great pictures!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm re-posting the whole post including photo from ceegee because at least 1 member cannot see it and it's just too good to miss!

It's January 2020 and time for a new Photo Contest. 
Ceegee has chosen the theme for this month, “Goldens retrieving” - photos of goldens carrying things (sticks, balls, birds, etc.)

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, January 20th.
Please, one entry per membership. Remember that if you submit more than one photo, the first one will be entered in the voting poll.
As always you must have 25 posts (when the contest closes) for your pic to be entered into the voting poll.
We love to see everyone's pics.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Here’s one of Bentley.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oscar and his squirrel tree. Let me explain. This a a cushy tree that comes with five little stuffed squirrels that you stick inside of it. Oscar doesn't really care about the squirrels but he LOVES the tree. Here he is a bit soaked from a snow romp relaxing with his tower, even before we could get his reflective vest off!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

photoweborama said:


> Here’s one of Bentley.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops.. I didn’t read the theme..
Please scratch this photo and use this one instead... please..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Photoweborama, the photo that matches the theme will be substituted for the other one. 
The rule about the first pic submitted will be the one used in the poll would apply when a member one posts multiple photos that match the theme.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

OscarsDad said:


> Oscar and his squirrel tree. Let me explain. This a a cushy tree that comes with five little stuffed squirrels that you stick inside of it. Oscar doesn't really care about the squirrels but he LOVES the tree. Here he is a bit soaked from a snow romp relaxing with his tower, even before we could get his reflective vest off!


Rundle loves the tree too


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Right from the start


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

That's a big ball for a small and VERY cute puppy!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Denver doesn’t care what the object is...if it can be moved he will retrieve it!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny catching her favorite frisbee.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer showing off his favorite trick


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Also just for fun - his "hold" with a couple different items! A (mostly empty) coke bottle with a dehydrated pumpkin strip on his nose and a buffalo tail.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Water and a stick...life is wonderful!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Jonah is doing what he loves best, water and his bumper!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Wonderful photos to start off the year, hope to see lots more!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All these entries are a fun way to start the new year.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

3Pebs3 said:


> Rundle loves the tree too


Rukie loved it too and then he tore it up. He loved to shake it and make squirrels fly all over the room.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This is 7 month old Scooter retrieving a LIVE pin tail duck. Son had shot it down and crippled it and had gone out to kill it, but Scooter went out and caught it and was bringing it back to the blind. This was only Scooters 3rd time to hunt. The last time he had gotten a couple of ducks, both dead, so we didn't' know if he would get a live one or not, especially one this big so son ha gone after it. . But he---and didnt' ruffle a feather on it. He started young and was a great duck dog.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

3 goldens said:


> This is 7 month old Scooter retrieving a LIVE pin tail duck. Son had shot it down and crippled it and had gone out to kill it, but Scooter went out and caught it and was bringing it back to the blind. This was only Scooters 3rd time to hunt. The last time he had gotten a couple of ducks, both dead, so we didn't' know if he would get a live one or not, especially one this big so son ha gone after it. . But he---and didnt' ruffle a feather on it. He started young and was a great duck dog.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Moe’s very first goose retrieve. After all the ups and downs with this little guy this was a precious moment in time ??


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a wonderful theme. I hope we get lots more photos of our goldens doing what they love....retrieving!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries, fun seeing Goldens doing what comes naturally.......


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great entries, fun seeing Goldens doing what comes naturally.......


I'm also enjoying the photos, sadly I must have had the only Golden Retriever that never retrieved anything!!.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Didn’t your golden retrieve your heart?!? ❤


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

OscarsDad said:


> Didn’t your golden retrieve your heart?!? ❤


He certainly was my heart dog and took a piece of it when he went to the bridge


----------



## CCG_FDL (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ceegee has chosen the theme for this month, “Goldens retrieving” - photos of goldens carrying things (sticks, balls, birds, etc.)

Entries will be accepted until Sunday, January 20th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Just for fun, not an entry. Honey loves retrieving the longest branch (no sticks for her) in the yard and zooming by us so close that someone is sure to get smacked by that branch. She must think our yelps are cheers because she'll circle around for another pass!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Ivyacres said:


> Just for fun, not an entry. Honey loves retrieving the longest branch (no sticks for her) in the yard and zooming by us so close that someone is sure to get smacked by that branch. She must think our yelps are cheers because she'll circle around for another pass!


Too Funny


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Have always loved this photo of Shala:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The weekend is here and I hope more photos will be entered into this month's Photo Contest, Golden's Retrieving.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Cayden retrieving his toy.


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

He took this from my brother's yard and carried it all the way home. Still one of his favorites!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The theme for this month is “Goldens retrieving” and the contest will close on January 20th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's January 2020 and time for a new Photo Contest. 
Ceegee has chosen the theme for this month, “Goldens retrieving” - photos of goldens carrying things (sticks, balls, birds, etc.)
Entries will be accepted until Sunday, January 20th. 

There's still a week to post you photo of your golden having fun and bringing things back to us.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There are some wonderful photos of goldens retrieving. We'd love to see more.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

This is Pebbles' mom retrieving at a hunt test June 2009.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Goodness, all the photos of goldens retrieving are great.

Photo Contest Entries will be accepted until Sunday, January 20th.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't miss your chance to enter this month's photo contest. Photo Contest Entries will be accepted until Sunday, January 20th.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Here’s Ginger after “retrieving” her entry fee or contribution to the house


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, today is Sunday....the 19th. hahaha This contest will close on the 20th, MONDAY.
All I can say is the new format added to my confusion. Good for anyone who hasn't entered yet, you have 1 more day to enter the January Photo Contest, 'Goldens Retrieving'.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Would love to see more great photos!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Closing this contest this afternoon. Post your photo soon!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Contest is closed, please go to the January Voting Poll and choose your favorites.


----------

